# Day at the edge



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

We left with a crew of 6 from Sherman cove at daybreak. First stop was the bait boat where we got loaded at a very reasonable price. I love that bait boat as I hate to waste time catching live bait  Headed out to a spot on the edge riding a very light chop. Water was still dirty. We did see a weed mat about 100yds across, 20 miles out, and I'm still wondering if I should of stopped and fished it. Did a quick drift to determine current, which was slow at 0700 and dropped the hook. Started pulling up a couple of scamp and big mingos. Todd was having trouble with line breaking, on what we suspect, was AJs. Around noon time, Tony (Irish Blessing) hooked what we thought was a shark on a large live bait on the bottom. After watching him struggle for about 20 minutes, I took pity on him and put him in a harness. He finally got the fish turned and started gaining line. By this time I'm thinking big grouper, so get the gaff ready. A few more minutes and I'm screaming "Get another gaff", as I'd just sunk the first one into a huge AJ. After allot of hero photo's (hopefully the crew will provide some) we slid the AJ in the fish box and went back to mingos. I had a live bait under a balloon for so long it had died. I just happened to look at it and saw something huge circling the bait. Sure enough, off went the drag, and I just saw the fish long enough to identify a big mako before the line broke. The bottom bite turned off, so we moved a couple of times, and then the current started running hard and the mingo bite was back on. About 1400 I started to overheat and decided to call it a day. We gat back to Sherman and unloaded the boat. After icing the fish down some more, we went to Outcast and weighed the AJ. It tipped the scales at 99.6 lbs. Thanks Outcast for you help and supplying the tackle Tony caught the fish on. Hopefully some of the crew will post photos as I forgot the camera as usual. There is some weed out there and it is looking to form up. Water is still dirty, but it was flat calm out there. Lots of boats fishing the Edge today.


----------



## floorman1 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Awesome report*

Man that's awesome are you going out this weekend I will be down if you want to have a look at my backrest. Give me a shout. What was wrong did you overheat or your boat.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Wow 100 pound AJ! What a beast. Hope to see some pictures.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I can just imagine you screaming "get another gaff" haha congrats and way to get em!


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

It was me that was overheating, not the boat


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Awesome! Pleaseeeeeeeee post a pic of the aj that's huge!!!


----------



## 24ft fishmaster (Apr 26, 2012)

Sweet ! Man I hate that I couldn't go with you mike hopefully in the near future. Sounds like a great trip look forward to the pics


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Congrats to the crew..thats one day you won't forget.....


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds great!!!......Cant wait to see a pic of that slob!!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

:thumbup:nice AJ.:thumbup: thats a back bender for sure!!


----------



## sail7seas (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a beast!! Congrats on the AJ!!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Holy crap that thing is a beast!!!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Good God, what a MONSTER !!!


----------



## c_stowers (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for another great trip Mike. I've never caught Mongos so large before. It was a real treat watching Todd land that trophy AJ. It was a perfect trip except for the fact that I sunk that trebble hook in my hand. I'll pull some of the other pics off my phone when I get home next week and post them up. Thanks again.


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Congrats on your fish! Very Nice AJ!


----------



## tobyb02 (May 2, 2008)

:thumbsup: Man that is amazing, no longer fishing the shoreline eh Irish? Great job on that catch!!! Hope to see many more catches like that. Your hooked for sure, no turning back now!


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Holy aj!!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty work Mike and crew!


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Here are some more picks of the AJ. This was my first amberjack that I caught that was over 30". I am never this lucky:blink:. The set up was a Penn 6/0 loaded with 100lb Daiwa multi-colored boat braid and 50lb mono leader with a snelled 9/0 circle hook. Thanks to the crew for the great coaching. I usually am very attentive to my rig once I have placed it in the water. However, this time I put the pole in between my legs so I could reach my drink behind me and that was when he took the live bait. This AJ almost made off with my pole but I was able to grab it before he pulled it over and place the rod in my belt and the fight was on. Everyone thought he was a shark because for what little line I would gain on him he would take several more yards. By this time I felt like my lower back was going to explode and I could feel the burn in my arms. I think three times the pole was touching the side of the boat and that was when I had to have a little help. Notice I said a little. By this time Mikvi took pitty on my and got the back brace and strapped me in. As I leaned back I started gaining lots of line and eventually he surfaced. You should have heard all the expressions on the boat. I immediately felt redemption for all those times I had been broken off due to lack of attention, poorly tied rigs or even the 8/0 bent hook from 4 weeks back. Thanks to all that replied to my post on Grouper rigs a few weeks back. I am forever a believer in a snelled hook. Thanks for the replies!!! Oh yeah I was kinda sore the next day but it didn't stop me from filleting like a madman.:thumbsup:


----------

